
Responsible disclosure? Never heard of that - NablaSquaredG
https://github.com/memcached/memcached/issues/629
======
bobblywobbles
It's a thing. I wish I knew more to speak intelligently on the subject, but
privately collaborating first with the maintainers gives maintainers a time to
vet if it's an actual problem and to put out a patch before it's publically
released and hackers can misuse it.

